# Mold/mildew On Roof



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I may be pulling the cover off of the OB to go camping this weekend and in my rush to put the cover on before our snow storm I noticed what appeared to be mildew or mold on the roof, only where the dicor sealant is located. I tried to scrub it off to no avail. What could I do to get this removed?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

jasonrebecca said:


> I may be pulling the cover off of the OB to go camping this weekend and in my rush to put the cover on before our snow storm I noticed what appeared to be mildew or mold on the roof, only where the dicor sealant is located. I tried to scrub it off to no avail. What could I do to get this removed?


If it's mold or mildew, a good cleaner that contains bleach should take care of the problem. Just spray on and let it set for a while then try cleaning as normal. Good luck with that.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I was hoping I could use something like that, just wasn't sure if the dicor was resistant or not.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

You could also scrape it off and reapply fresh dicor. You are going to want to check and spot caulk the roof anyway. ---Mike


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

The spots are everywhere there is dicor.
You would think that washing the TT once a month would stop that from forming.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Pour yourself a mild solution of water and household bleach into a pump garden sprayer. Probably 2-3 ounces of bleach would be fine. Then just shoot the affected areas and watch the green disappear. Hose the whole camper down thoroughly after you're done.

Good Luck


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Might want to check first on what is safe on that roof material. Last thing you want to do is compromise the integrity of the roof itself.

Personally, I wouldn't sweat a little mildew and would just give it a really good washing and scrubbing with regular cleaner.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since it is only cosmetic and you can not see it when standing next to then don't sweat it. If you can see it like where the roof comes over the edge then use any of a number of roof cleaners you can get at your local RV store or just use soapy water with a little bleach in it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not sure whether it would be ok for the roof and not having a bottle to read. I just used a mildew remover for the north side of my garage. The side gets no sun and mildews bad. The remover was made by Zinnser. They also make one for non porous stuff which is what I would say the roof would be.. The one I used on my garage worked fantastic, no scrubbing after application and the mildew washed right off. Purchased at Home Depot.

At the very least, I let a few people know how well the product works on a painted surface on the house









John


----------



## russarnold (Aug 12, 2009)

We had a 25rss that had a number of spots on the roof and a few on the awning as well. I took a miracle grow hose feeder, filled it with bleach. The bleach automatically gets diluted as you spray it on, and no pumping up the hand sprayer either. Worked so well when we got our new to us 31rqs with a few spots on the roof, did the bleach feedefr method again and it works like a charm.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Home Depot sells a House wash called Crud Cutter : dilute it per directions, spray it on with a garden pump sprayer let it soak for about a hour ( keep it wet), then use the pressure spayer with no more than 2000 psi and you'll have a new lookin roof.
Works great on those stubborn bugs on the front too!
Eric


----------

